# Benefit Night For Anti-Fascist Prisoners



## albionism (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.freedompress.org.uk/news/2011/10/26/ceilidh-benefit-night-for-anti-fascist-prisoners/


----------



## Nigel (Jan 3, 2012)

http://leedsabc.org/?p=731

Sean Cregan & Andy Baker released.


----------



## dennisr (Jan 3, 2012)

good news - the other three still need practical support


----------



## Nigel (Jan 3, 2012)

dennisr said:


> good news - the other three still need practical support


completely agree with you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2012)

you can donate via this blog, where there's a paypal a/c: http://antifascistprisonersupportuk.wordpress.com/donate/


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link, Pickkman's - have just donated to them now.


----------



## moonstomp (Jan 8, 2012)

now that 2 of the lads are out has the donated money been shared out ?  who is making he decision as to who gets how much etc ? ,When money is involved its amazing how many folk start to fall out ,


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 8, 2012)

moonstomp said:


> now that 2 of the lads are out has the donated money been shared out ? who is making he decision as to who gets how much etc ? ,When money is involved its amazing how many folk start to fall out ,


huh??? lol... im sure any issues over a few pound will be sorted out locally not on a public forum???

agenda?


----------



## manny-p (Jan 8, 2012)

moonstomp said:


> now that 2 of the lads are out has the donated money been shared out ? who is making he decision as to who gets how much etc ? ,When money is involved its amazing how many folk start to fall out ,


Is that your first post?


----------



## moonstomp (Jan 8, 2012)

Agenda ?  it was a question , feel free to answer it if you want ,


----------



## TopCat (Jan 9, 2012)

moonstomp said:


> Agenda ? it was a question , feel free to answer it if you want ,


Have you donated _any_ of the money you mention?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2012)

moonstomp said:


> now that 2 of the lads are out has the donated money been shared out ? who is making he decision as to who gets how much etc ? ,When money is involved its amazing how many folk start to fall out ,


out of curiosity, what's your interest?


----------



## FreddyB (Jan 9, 2012)

moonstomp said:


> now that 2 of the lads are out has the donated money been shared out ? who is making he decision as to who gets how much etc ? ,When money is involved its amazing how many folk start to fall out ,



I'd imagine that whatever money has been raised will be split equally between the prisoners. Nothing else would make any sense.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 9, 2012)

I have no concerns that my donation will somehow be scammed in a corrupt fashion and have every confidence that the right decisions will be made on its use. I'm quite satisfied to leave that decision to those who are in receipt of such donations.


----------



## FreddyB (Jan 10, 2012)

audiotech said:


> I have no concerns that my donation will somehow be scammed in a corrupt fashion and have every confidence that the right decisions will be made on its use. I'm quite satisfied to leave that decision to those who are in receipt of such donations.



As the donations were made to support the prisoners the only people who need to be happy with the way the donations are used are the prisoners.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 10, 2012)

moonstomp said:


> now that 2 of the lads are out has the donated money been shared out ? who is making he decision as to who gets how much etc ? ,When money is involved its amazing how many folk start to fall out ,





FreddyB said:


> I'd imagine that whatever money has been raised will be split equally between the prisoners. Nothing else would make any sense.



It'll be being used for the campaign and legal support as well as practical support I expect.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 10, 2012)

FreddyB said:


> As the donations were made to support the prisoners the only people who need to be happy with the way the donations are used are the prisoners.



And this ^^


----------



## moonstomp (Jan 11, 2012)

FreddyB said:


> As the donations were made to support the prisoners the only people who need to be happy with the way the donations are used are the prisoners.


As someone who is a long term mate and comrade of one of the prisoners who is most definatley not happy with the way he's been treated and also someone who has raised money personally annd through putting on events for the lads ,I don't think my question was out of order , when money is raised/ donated to any organisation wether its Oxfam or The Hunt  Sabs , people who donate have got a right to know how that cash is used and more importantly who makes /how they make decisions.....its called accountability .I'm not asking for an indepth spreadsheet or anything just a simple reply to the original post...Is anyone on here actually involved in the logistics of the campaign ? maybe they could clarify


----------



## TopCat (Jan 11, 2012)

moonstomp said:


> As someone who is a long term mate and comrade of one of the prisoners who is most definatley not happy with the way he's been treated and also someone who has raised money personally annd through putting on events for the lads ,I don't think my question was out of order , when money is raised/ donated to any organisation wether its Oxfam or The Hunt Sabs , people who donate have got a right to know how that cash is used and more importantly who makes /how they make decisions.....its called accountability .I'm not asking for an indepth spreadsheet or anything just a simple reply to the original post...Is anyone on here actually involved in the logistics of the campaign ? maybe they could clarify


Why don't you ask the people you donated the money too for an accounting? Which person are you best mates with BTW? I ask as I have been writing to the people when they were away and have had no questions regarding money raised etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2012)

moonstomp said:


> As someone who is a long term mate and comrade of one of the prisoners who is most definatley not happy with the way he's been treated and also someone who has raised money personally annd through putting on events for the lads ,I don't think my question was out of order , when money is raised/ donated to any organisation wether its Oxfam or The Hunt Sabs , people who donate have got a right to know how that cash is used and more importantly who makes /how they make decisions.....its called accountability .I'm not asking for an indepth spreadsheet or anything just a simple reply to the original post...Is anyone on here actually involved in the logistics of the campaign ? maybe they could clarify


it would be best if you contacted your mate and asked him. he can set your mind at rest and put you in touch with the solidarity group.


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 11, 2012)

AKA pseudonym said:


> huh??? lol... im sure any issues over a few pound will be sorted out locally not on a public forum???
> 
> agenda?


When we were inside (Rochdale 8) in 1981/2 money was raised and allocated to families to pay for visits ( a good 3 hr drive to haverigg where we were) and to help with hardship outside and for some things like toothpaste/batteries etc inside. We got a little bit when we came out which was nice and big fuck off coming out do at the Poly. Some of the lads were better off than others or there families were so it was allocated on need. But generally everyone got petrol money. My mam was involved together with wives, girlfriends, sisters, other family members. Big thanks to Denis C and other local anti-fash/squad who were brilliant in supporting us. However there is no evidence that (as mentioned in BTF) that some of the defence committee were up to no good as Ive seen the books and I think it sad to let personal antagonisms or political agendas/differences get in the way of such a valuable and much appreciated campaign.


----------



## moonstomp (Jan 11, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Why don't you ask the people you donated the money too for an accounting? Which person are you best mates with BTW? I ask as I have been writing to the people when they were away and have had no questions regarding money raised etc.


The issue has been with how money has been shared out to those in need, who has made the decison as to who gets what and when , there has been no inference that money has been stolen or anything ,I was under the impression that one of the people involved in making those decisions to do with the solidarity fund was  a regular poster on here and assumed [possibly wrongly ] they would have been on this thread,


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2012)

moonstomp said:


> The issue has been with how money has been shared out to those in need, who has made the decison as to who gets what and when , there has been no inference that money has been stolen or anything ,I was under the impression that one of the people involved in making those decisions to do with the solidarity fund was a regular poster on here and assumed [possibly wrongly ] they would have been on this thread,


tbh given that these are public boards i would be reticent about posting anything here about the division of money among former prisoners. there could be dole snoops reading it (and some of the prisoners are going back on the rock i expect), there could be any number of malevolent fuckers having a look. rather than coming here, it would, as i say, be a better idea to contact your mate and see what he says.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 11, 2012)

moonstomp said:


> The issue has been with how money has been shared out to those in need, who has made the decison as to who gets what and when , there has been no inference that money has been stolen or anything ,I was under the impression that one of the people involved in making those decisions to do with the solidarity fund was a regular poster on here and assumed [possibly wrongly ] they would have been on this thread,


Fair enough, I should apologise for being brusque.


----------



## bignose1 (Jan 12, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Fair enough, I should apologise for being brusque.


Nah dont...youll get independance from Madrid soon....


----------

